# Nurse Nearly Kills Uber Driver in Tampa, FL



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

_Insane video shows a 22-year-old Florida driver, *Michael Hassey Jr.*, being strangled and bitten by his rabid rear seat passenger, as witnesses try to pull her off him. The 55-year-old nurse, Michele Stilwell, was later arrested and charged with two felony counts of aggravated battery and tampering with a witness._









Insane Moment Sleeping Nurse Springs Up in Back of Uber and Savages Driver


Screaming "My daughter!" she chokes him and bites a chunk out of his neck.




toofab.com


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would of killed her.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Hassey claimed he reached out to Uber several times about the incident, but never heard a thing back

"Uber has not done a single thing or communicated with me about this incident," he said. A welder by trade, he said the attack has put him off moonlighting for the ridesharer, as it's just not worth the money."


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Hassey claimed he reached out to Uber several times about the incident, but never heard a thing back
> 
> "Uber has not done a single thing or communicated with me about this incident," he said. A welder by trade, he said the attack has put him off moonlighting for the ridesharer, as it's just not worth the money."


This shows why we need unemployment and disability and workmans comp the government needs to act.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Poor kid...It’s really sad...


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

This part *reeeeaaally* ticks me off..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What am I missing here?? I’m not understanding why the driver wasn’t motivated to kick the ever living shit out of her!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> What am I missing here?? I’m not understanding why the driver wasn’t motivated to kick the ever living shit out of her!


He says he was raised not to raise his hands against a woman. I was raised the same way. But I would have broken her arm and dragged her out of my car by her hair. Nobody should allow themselves to be violently choked and bitten... nonconsensually.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's a better question, what is with those charges? Why only battery and tampering with a witness, when she physically assaulted him and bit him?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

But but Frontline Hero's! lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He says he was raised not to raise his hands against a woman.


When an assailant becomes demonic, both genders become irrelevant IMO.
Oh, and if an assailant becomes a Democrat, then all 52 genders become irrelevant as well.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BIGSHOW said:


> Insane video shows a 22-year-old Florida driver, *Michael Hassey Jr.*, being strangled and bitten by his rabid rear seat passenger, as witnesses try to pull her off him. The 55-year-old nurse, Michele Stilwell,


Hot damn!

That’s it, that’s the way I want to be taken out. To reach the end of the trail and be ‘strangled’ and bitten by a naughty nurse in uniform!

Exits don’t get much better than that!  

.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Instead of crying about not being able to breathe multiple times (if you can talk you can breathe) I would have broken her fingers or slit her wrists with my box cutter.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

That was some pathetic help from the witnesses. Instead of raising my hands as the driver did I would have exited the car, pretty simple. Instead he stuck around and gave her time to get even more crazy and bite him on the neck. 

Oh yeah, Uber's response was predictably pathetic. Glad they were called out on it in the story.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ultimately the nurse was given 18 months probation, was fined $850, ordered to have no contact with 23-year-old victim Michael Hassey Jr., and required to undergo a mental health evaluation. In other words she got a hand slap.









Probation In Choke, Chomp Of Uber Driver


NOVEMBER 29--A female passenger who choked and took a chomp out of the neck of an Uber driver today pleaded guilty to a pair of criminal charges in connection with the bloody, unprovoked attack, acc




www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Was she a nurse or a hooker dressed up like a nurse.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Paul Vincent said:


> Was she a nurse or a hooker dressed up like a nurse.


Watch the video and tell me you want _THAT_ as a stripper 😬😒


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

BIGSHOW said:


> _Insane video shows a 22-year-old Florida driver, *Michael Hassey Jr.*, being strangled and bitten by his rabid rear seat passenger, as witnesses try to pull her off him. The 55-year-old nurse, Michele Stilwell, was later arrested and charged with two felony counts of aggravated battery and tampering with a witness._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a psychotic episode caused by PTSD. She needs meds and an evaluation.


----------



## VickiCoylesjod (11 mo ago)

Perhaps it wasn't a real nurse. Ambulance drivers and emergency room nurses are often tested for various illnesses that do not involve human interaction. Thus, I can state that the sick woman in the video was not a nurse. Please look at the information on ER nurses https://www.hashtagnursing.com/career-guide/correctional-facility-nurse/ and see what I'm talking about. They're very thoroughly vetted and only trusted by people with strong and healthy mental health. Otherwise, how would we be treated or saved by crazy medics? It'd be chaos afoot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What am I missing here?? I’m not understanding why the driver wasn’t motivated to kick the ever living shit out of her!


That's a woman that doesnt fight fair
She woulda kicked him in the nads
Then gave him an enema!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> as it's just not worth the money."


LoL
duhhhh
We all know that.
Too bad it took a wake-up call like that for him to figure it out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> It sounds like a psychotic episode caused by PTSD. She needs meds and an evaluation.


She needs five years in a jail cell to think about it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> This shows why we need unemployment and disability and workmans comp the government needs to act.


Actually, this shows that we all need to get smart and not do THE most dangerous job in America right now (look it up) for pennies.
That's stupid. That's our own fault.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Q: What is the gestation period for an old thread?
A: Same as a human ... 9 months.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Actually, this shows that we all need to get smart and not do THE most dangerous job in America right now (look it up) for pennies.
> That's stupid. That's our own fault.


True. But we still need some type of protections.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Actually, this shows that we all need to get smart and not do THE most dangerous job in America right now (look it up) for pennies.
> That's stupid. That's our own fault.


Driving Uber the most dangerous job in America? Let's test that friend Bastid...

From Top 25 most dangerous jobs in the United States

1) Logging workers: Logging worker deaths are most often caused by contact with logging machines or logs.

OK. That makes sense.

2) Aircraft pilots and flight engineers: The majority of aircraft pilot fatalities occur in *crashes* of privately owned planes and helicopters

3) Derrick operators in oil, gas, mining ops: *Transportation incidents* and contact with objects and equipment were the two leading causes of death for these workers.

4) Roofers: The most common cause of fatal work injury for roofers is falling off roofs or ladders.

Again, makes sense

5) Garbage collectors: The most common cause of death for these workers is *being struck by a garbage truck or other vehicle*.

Hmm... starting to see a pattern here.

6) Iron workers: Falls are the most common fatal occupational accident for structural iron and steel workers.

7) Delivery drivers: *Traffic crashes* are the leading cause of death on the job for driver/sales workers and truck drivers.

8) Farmers: *Crashes, including tractor crashes*, were the most common fatal injury for farmers.

Farmers? Tractor crashes?? But definitely a pattern!

9) Firefighting supervisors: The most common cause of death on the job for firefighting supervisors is *traffic crashes*, followed by fires and explosions.

Holy surprise reason Batman! These folks die more often from traffic accidents than fires.

10) Power lineman: The most common cause of death for power linemen is death from electrocution.

Zzzzzz.

11) Agricultural workers: *the most common fatal accidents for agricultural workers, which can occur while these workers are moving between or to and from worksites*.

What the hell? Pattern!

12) Crossing guards: The most common causes of death for crossing guards are *transportation incidents, which occur when vehicles hit and kill crossing guards*.

Wait. There's more.

13) Crane operators: The most common fatalities for crane operators occur when their cranes crash into or are *hit by other vehicles*, or when objects hit cranes or their operators.

We won't even talk about Highway workers.

So in a round about way the judges have to give this one to Mr. Bastid. We're taking our life in our hands when we go anywhere near idiots operating motor vehicles. No wonder the State has a DMV.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 642279


Between 2011/2013, pre Rideshare .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Between 2011/2013, pre Rideshare .


Do your own research.
It's not a safe job, and you do it for pennies.
You can pick at the details, and parse semantics ... but, you're risking your life for nothing.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Do your own research.
> It's not a safe job, and you do it for pennies.
> You can pick at the details, and parse semantics ... but, you're risking your life for nothing.


I think chauffeur is higher in danger now than those numbers 😖


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

"Please I am your uber driver"? LOL

I would have taken it enough to be able to pull up, park, get off the car and open the pax door and as she wakes up from her insanity asking "what happened?" proceed to punch her face until my fists bleed from getting cut by a broken bone in her face.

And here is the question we are all asking ourselves because it solves everything:

Was the passenger deactivated by Uber?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 642279


Chauffeurs and taxi drivers get murdered because they're either stupid, they can't shut their mouth, or all of the above.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Chauffeurs and taxi drivers get murdered because they're either stupid, they can't shut their mouth, or all of the above.


What happens when a driver who barely speaks English gets robbed at gunpoint and doesn’t understand what the robber is saying.

“Give me your ****ing bread or I’m going to ice you”

I barely understand that. Someone who is two months off the boat might struggle with particularly bad/informal English. He might look at the barrel of the gun and have legit no clue what’s being asked of him. 

Here’s another situation that I kinda live in fear of. There’s a lot of times where I’m in the taxi and I don’t have $100 cash on me. The reason we don’t take $100 bills is mostly a practical situation of not having change.

If I get robbed and only had over $40 that could piss off the robber and might end in my murder.

But of all my violent incidents not one involved robbery. And like half were Uber/Lyft.

There’s not much of a safety advantage doing Uber/Lyft instead of a cab from my experience. Uber/Lyft might be more dangerous because no one is going to carjack a cabbie for their POS car


----------

